

The "Jarvis" alarm from Iron Man using the OSX "say" command and python - blhack
http://thingist.com/t/item/4329/

======
blhack
You'll also need simplejson (which in my opinion should come with the default
python install): <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/simplejson/>

And feedparser: <http://code.google.com/p/feedparser/downloads/list>

I absolutely love little nerdy things like this; it's what got me into
computers to begin with. The script right now will read you your RSS feeds,
and any stock symbols that you want to follow.

It should be really straightforward to extend it, though (since it's really a
simple script)

